# New Irritans Piranha



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I've been out of the piranha game for about 7 or 8 years now. Found this guy last week. He looks a lot like my old rhom, just a lot smaller


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Had him almost 4 weeks now. He's settling in nicely.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Good looking Irritan!


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

very nice irritans piranha -- really beautiful


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you both. His chin is getting better each day. His personality is coming around too. Still a defensive fish but he doesn't seem terrified of me anymore.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

good to hear...


----------



## SillyGoose (Jul 10, 2016)

Sanchezi said:


> good to hear...


love these ..very difficult to find ..was looking for one for my empty 55 no luck though


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

His eyes look red at times. Will they turn more red as he gets older?


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

Mine never did. I don't think there eyes ever turn red.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Night vision


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

beauty ...love the Serrasalmus look.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice fish !!!

I am glad so many people are coming back to hobby ;-) we might make this site live again ,,


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I wish I had a bigger setup, so I could go back to showing off monster rhom. The good ole days. I was lucky with Pedro having 2 of the irritans in stock when my itch started back up. Are there any other sellers around?


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

check privately on forum ... 
I am finally redoing my basement so 90 gall and 75 will be set and good to go wohooo


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Glad to see the OGs still at it


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Getting a piranha again after so many years... how cool.
You may have inspired me.
Have had exodons for years now, may be time for another tank of pygos or an elong.

How's that irritans of yours doing?


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Very nice looking irritans , congratulations.​


----------

